# PowerColor HD 6950 Vortex II 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 4, 2011)

PowerColor's new HD 6950 Vortex II comes with a seriously improved thermal solution compared to the AMD reference design. It also offers two adjustable fans that can be configured to make maximum use of available space. Clock speeds have been increased too, and the card was able to be modded to a HD 6970 in our testing.

*Show full review*


----------



## Rowsol (May 6, 2011)

When it comes to video cards fan noise means a lot to me and this card doesn't disappoint in that regard.


----------



## jalex3 (May 6, 2011)

yeah powercolor make very quite coolers, my 5870pcs+ is nice and quite and still have got temps.


----------



## dj-electric (May 6, 2011)

AMD Catalyst 11.4 - approves to be good for GPU performance, im happy.


----------



## 12907 (May 10, 2011)

This is the BEST of the BEST VGA in my dream


----------



## Radys (May 13, 2011)

Only 8.4 score on that one too? When the total failure Nvidia 550Ti got 8.8? Again the "No support for CUDA/PhysX" slogan?

Maybe this is an explanation for what's happening on techpowerup (from an older article in The Inquirer):



> if you don't review Nvidia cards and say that PhysX is the greatest thing since sliced bread and CUDA makes sex better, you aren't doing a good enough job. They will gently nudge you to change your tune, basically praise PhysX and CUDA until you wear the letters off your keyboard.
> .......
> And if you didn't drool over PhysX and CUDA enough, you are cut out.


----------



## dj-electric (May 14, 2011)

Its still doesnt change the fact there are some games witch has the ability to use advance physics with ONLY Nvidia's craphics cards. about CUDA, when AMD STREAM will balance with CUDA in terms of common support in apps that wont be a problem


----------



## rpsgc (Sep 5, 2011)

Imma go and grab my shovel for this hardcore necro...



> However, it seems that this is not designed perfectly, I added my own white plastic washers (2nd pic) to all four screws and temperatures dropped significantly, down to 80°C from 128°C. All testing was performed with this "fixed" configuration, PowerColor is aware of the problem and will likely address it for their retail boards.



Did you replace the washers or did you just add new ones on top of the old ones? I have this card and it has the same puny transparent washers, so I'm a bit worried.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Its still doesnt change the fact there are some games witch has the ability to use advance physics with ONLY Nvidia's craphics cards. about CUDA, when AMD STREAM will balance with CUDA in terms of common support in apps that wont be a problem




AMD stream is dead.

If all goes well all companies will be making the move to open cl since most hardware could utilize it.

And it dynamically sets it's self to what ever processor will be best for the job.

Shame development will take a long time but some of the little toys I've seen and used based on opencl are very impressive.


----------



## tuklap (Oct 18, 2011)

*same goes for my hd 6950 vortex II*



rpsgc said:


> Imma go and grab my shovel for this hardcore necro...
> 
> However, it seems that this is not designed perfectly, I added my own white plastic washers (2nd pic) to all four screws and temperatures dropped significantly, down to 80°C from 128°C. All testing was performed with this "fixed" configuration, PowerColor is aware of the problem and will likely address it for their retail boards.
> 
> Did you replace the washers or did you just add new ones on top of the old ones? I have this card and it has the same puny transparent washers, so I'm a bit worried.



i got the same problem here. but even though i had it placed with washers. still temperature on the thermal sensor #3 ramps up to hundreds at some 3d extensive games.

i called the distributor yet they said its normal...:?


----------

